# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  HN cần bán hoặc giao lưu với máy laser 4060 nhỏ hơn

## Đỗ Ngọc Huy

Em đang dùng máy laser 6040 loại 80W trước mua bên Vạn Sự Lợi nhưng giữa tháng này cần chuyển cửa hàng mà vị trí chỗ mới hơi hẹp lối đi lại nên muốn bán hoặc ae có máy nhỏ hơn thì giao lưu nhé!
Máy e định giá 50tr. Máy tại Chùa Láng, sdt 0332 936 444

----------


## vufree

Tớ có máy 40x60 50w nhỏ hơn đổi không nè...

----------


## Đỗ Ngọc Huy

> Tớ có máy 40x60 50w nhỏ hơn đổi không nè...


Anh ở đâu, cho e xin chút hình và thông tin máy

----------


## vufree

[QUOTE=Đỗ Ngọc Huy;162396]Anh ở đâu, cho e xin chút hình và thông tin máy[/QUOTET
Tớ ở Sài Gòn a.

----------


## Đỗ Ngọc Huy

[QUOTE=vufree;162397]


> Anh ở đâu, cho e xin chút hình và thông tin máy[/QUOTET
> Tớ ở Sài Gòn a.


Máy a như nào ạ?

----------


## vufree

[QUOTE=Đỗ Ngọc Huy;162398]


> Máy a như nào ạ?


Máy mới dùng vài lần ạ....

----------


## Đỗ Ngọc Huy

[QUOTE=vufree;162400]


> Máy mới dùng vài lần ạ....


Nick fb hay zalo a là gì trao đổi cho tiện ạ

----------


## vufree

0775050558

----------


## QuocLuong

con này của bác xài ngon lắm đấy, bạn mình có dùng xài cả 4-5 năm trời cũng chỉ thay bóng thôi, đổi thì hơi phí

----------


## Đỗ Ngọc Huy

> con này của bác xài ngon lắm đấy, bạn mình có dùng xài cả 4-5 năm trời cũng chỉ thay bóng thôi, đổi thì hơi phí


Vâng, mỗi cái nó to nên e đang khó xử quá. Không gian mới thì nhỏ, để nó vào là gần hết chỗ rồi  :Frown:

----------

